# Slide Mneü am Browser rand?



## Shorty1968 (15. April 2018)

Hallo ich möchte mir ein Slide Menü machen das z.b. n der Rechten Browser Seite soll,aber ich bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin es wird immer Oben angezeigt.

Wo liegt mein Fehler?

```
<!-- BOF Panel -->
<div id="toppanel">
        <div id="panel">
                <div class="content clearfix">
                        <div class="left">
                                <h1>{#heading_guestnewsletter#}</h1>
                                <br>
                                {if isset($box_SEARCH)}<div id="search">{$box_SEARCH}</div>{/if}
                        </div>
                      
                        {*<div class="left right">
                        <h1>{#heading_login#}</h1>
                        <br>

                                {if $smarty.session.customer_id}
                                <li><a href="{$logoff}">{#link_logoff#}</a></li>
                                {else}
                                {$box_LOGIN}
                                {/if}
                        </div>*}
                </div>
</div> <!-- / top -->
</div> <!-- EOF panel -->
```


----------



## Sempervivum (15. April 2018)

Dazu müsste man auch das CSS sehen. Und besser das fertige HTML aus der Quelltext-Ansicht des Browsers, da sind ja irgend welche Platzhalter drin.


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. April 2018)

es gibt nur eine index.html und darin keine specielen Platzhalter für einen eigenen code,ich hänge die css mal mit an.


----------



## Sempervivum (15. April 2018)

Ich meinte das in den geschweiften Klammern:

```
{else}
                                {$box_LOGIN}
                                {/if}
```


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. April 2018)

Ach so nein das sind keine Platzhalter sondern der Code für die Login Box.


----------



## Sempervivum (15. April 2018)

Ja, aber das ist weder HTML noch JS noch PHP. Poste besser das HTML aus der Quelltextansicht deines Browsers.


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. April 2018)

Das sind soweit ich weiss smarty Templates,das in den geschweiften Klammern hat ja nichts mit dem HTML Slide gerüst zutun?


----------

